# Kennel Name



## Txcharm (Feb 27, 2014)

I know this has been posted a million times, but I am tired of Nixon Shepherds. There's also another kennel named similar. So with that said, am wanting that means something close to Gaurdian/Protector. Something bold that shows loyalty. I don't want it to be words I can't pronounce or someone couldn't remember. Any help would be great! Thanks in advance 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meldy (Oct 23, 2013)

Fidelis Shepherds


----------



## Txcharm (Feb 27, 2014)

I LOVE that!!! I'm a ex marine spouse too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

